# Acer Aspire E5-571, cant install Windows due to missing driver



## JTripps (Jun 27, 2017)

So I'm only halfway tech savvy and I screwed up. Rather than running a dual boot option, I decided I didnt want Windows anymore and installed Linux Mint 18. All was fine, love it, all the way up until I decided I wanted to install some of my games onto my laptop. Didnt realize how complex trying to install things to Linux are, and its a bit over my head. Anyway, to the problem. I'm trying to reinstall Windows, but keep getting an error message that some drivers are missing. I have found and saved all my chipset and controller drivers to USB drive, loaded them on prompt, but apparently those arent the ones causing the problem. I was thinking maybe my storage controller driver, or the HDD driver itself, but I cant seem to find either of those anywhere, without installing a windows driver update program, which obviously won't work, as I'm running Linux. Hope someone can help. Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> keep getting an error message that some drivers are missing.


 Where are you seeing this message?
If you want to reinstall Windows and remove Linux, then Boot off of the Windows installer Disc or USB. Choose your *Language*, and immediately press *Shift+F10 *to go directly to the_ Command Prompt_ Here type
*Diskpart* and press enter. At the _Diskpart_ prompt type thes*e Bold* Commands and press enter. 
*list disk*
(ie) DISKPART > list disk
It now lists disk by number
you have to select the disk next with
iii) *select disk* <disk number>
(ie)_ DISKPART> Select Disk (disk number)_ = as listed in previous command. The selected disk now has an Asterisk next to it. iv) *clean *(this erases all data on the Disk, so be sure you choose the correct one)
(ie) DISKPART> clean
Now restart the computer and boot into the Windows Setup Again. After choosing your *Language*, Choose *Custom Install*. Here in _Where to Install Windows_, the HDD should now be all *Unallocated Space*, leave it that way, choose _Next_ and Windows will automatically create partitions and Format them during the Windows install.


----------



## JTripps (Jun 27, 2017)

Well I tried UEFI boot first, and got an unspecified error message and it just told me to restart. So I booted through Legacy Mode. Chose language, and got the error message specifying missing drivers with a prompt to load drivers manually from USB or disk. Downloaded all available drivers from the ACER website for my computer with Windows 10, none of theem fixed the problem. I also created a Windows XP Black Edition disk, and got the same message.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into Setup (Bios) go to the *Security *Tab. If *Secure Boot *is enabled, using your Enter and Arrow keys, *Disable* it. Choose* Legacy Boot*. Move the device your going to install Windows with (ie) CD/DVD or USB to First Boot Device _Save and Exit._ 
Then Follow the instructions in Post *#2.* Where you would *Clean* the HDD _first _before trying to install to it.


----------

